# transmission line



## Rei (Mar 1, 2010)

When we are talking about the transmission line, are the line and phase values differ by 1.73?

V(line) = 1.73*V(phase)

I(line) = 1.73*I(phase)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

VLine = sqrt3 * VPhase

ILine = IPhase


----------



## z06dustin (Mar 1, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> VLine = sqrt3 * VPhase
> ILine = IPhase


This is assuming a delta connected line FYI.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

^If all you are given is a 3-phase line with a black box on either end, the math still works the same. As far as the line is concerned, it doesn't matter whether the source is connected delta or wye.


----------



## z06dustin (Mar 1, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^If all you are given is a 3-phase line with a black box on either end, the math still works the same. As far as the line is concerned, it doesn't matter whether the source is connected delta or wye.


Ah yes you are right, assuming a delta connected *load* not line.

Thx flyer.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Mar 3, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VLine = sqrt3 * VPhase
> ...



Umm... isnt that for a wye connection?

Delta

Vline = Vphase

Iline = 1.73*Iphase


----------

